

Digg is Deadd - society
http://www.websitemagazine.com/content/blogs/posts/archive/2010/06/01/digg-is-deadd.aspx

======
obsaysditto
There is no intellectual conversation on Digg. The commenting design is too
one dimensional and the users don't contribute. Yes, even on reddit there are
'stupid' comments but within specific subreddit there is definitely some good
conversation.

------
duck
If I had read this a year ago (which I think I did, but not going to waste
time looking it up) it might have been interesting, but now this is really a
non-story since Digg has been pretty much stagnant for a while now.

------
mklg1266
Mentally translate all the comments about women on Digg into comments about
black or hispanic people, and then imagine how you would feel about
participating. I don't go to Digg because the "conversation" there makes my
skin crawl. I am not the only woman I know who feels that way. Hopefully the
rest of the world has begun to notice, too, but maybe that's wishful thinking.

------
rikthevik
Funny how they don't mention Reddit. I got tired of Reddit during the Ron Paul
days and other than some nutty basement libertarian flare-ups, it's been quite
good lately. I've never seen a community like that actually recover.

------
ojbyrne
I went to my profile yesterday and the list of friends is completely broken.
It's like there's no actual programmers left there.

------
pclark
terrible title

~~~
Timmy_C
It's cleaver. The last line about how Digg has dugg their own grave also made
me chuckle a bit.

------
tkahn6
The problem with Digg is that the community is terrible and that it's a
miracle whenever something remotely intellectual makes it to the front page.

I found HN through StackOverflow about a year ago and haven't looked back.

------
sabat
_The fact is, people -- real people -- are beginning to tire._

Maybe. But that doesn't automatically mean that everyone is going to give up
on all social sites, or that people will stop going to Digg just because it
wants your actions. It means we, the tired, will focus on sites that are
useful and comfortable.

I used to love Digg, and could love it again. It's the inane community that
made me tire of it, not the clicking.

